# New World



## 6crayz9 (Feb 1, 2014)

Had this sitting up side down for a couple of years now.  Was dropped off to be restored but owner never came back.   Looks to be complete.  Ser #D7xxxx.  Hope to get it right side up soon.


----------



## tailhole (Feb 1, 2014)

*mine is 1948*

I just got that bike in blue.  Excellent riders.  Have fun!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 1, 2014)

They are very nice bikes.  I have three... I would like to see a better picture of the bike shop decal.  I just like them.


----------



## jpromo (Feb 1, 2014)

The one here is prewar; I think 1940 with that serial. I love these bikes too.


----------



## tailhole (Feb 8, 2014)

jpromo said:


> The one here is prewar; I think 1940 with that serial. I love these bikes too.




Hmmmm, this has forward facing drop outs.  I thought those first appeared in '46 - at least on the cruiser frames.  Neat bike.


----------



## mruiz (Feb 9, 2014)

*here is my 1941 New World*




Has the free wheel back hub, the correct breaks and seat.
 Mitch


----------



## mruiz (Feb 9, 2014)

*cont'*

more pic


The forward drop outs were only on light weights pre WWII, and 1/2 inch pitch chain.
 Mitch


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 9, 2014)

Yes, New Worlds had forward drops even before WWII. Frank Schwinn's concept of the bike was an English-style light roadster for adults. He had in mind that adults would take up recreational cycling. The New World was to copy many of the elements of English light roadsters like the Raleigh Sports. That included the front facing drops. Some New Worlds had American-style bottom brackets with skiptooth chains, but others had English-style 3-piece cranks and 1/2 inch pitch chains. They could be bought both as single speed coaster machines and as 3 speed bikes. They could even be bought with a single speed freewheel and cable brakes. Frames were fillet brazed in the "hand built" part of the Schwinn factory. 

Frank Schwinn turned out to be right, but about 30 years too early. Adults in the US took up cycling in large numbers in the late 1960s and 70s instead of the late 1930s and 1940s.

Here's a 1947 as originally set up and refurbished in 2013:






And as I currently ride it:


----------



## tailhole (Feb 9, 2014)

Very nice bikes.  I rode mine a little today.  I was reminded how quick to speed these bikes are.  I love mine & plan on riding it on next month's group cruise.


----------



## bikiba (Apr 27, 2014)

I didn't want to start a whole new thread for this. Just going to piggyback on this one. 

So I have a blue new world from 41. Has a locking fork and a back break.

I found a guy who has some pieces I need. They look right, but I'm concerned about color. He cut the bike in half and doesn't have the crank to pull the serial so I can match the years. Any idea if the bnlues stayed the same throughout the years, I am guessing it didn't, but from the pix it looks like this blue may be a tad lighter.


----------



## bikiba (Apr 27, 2014)

I went to check out my NW and my blue is like a teal greenish blue. Not sure how to describe it.

Also it has a hand break on the back wheel. I never noticed it because it is so rusted.

The more I look at it, the more I am thinking of abandoning this project.


----------

